# Obama Ale



## Bribie G (17/9/11)

No, not Ross's - President Obama has taken up home brewing - I wonder if he's got a BrauMeister?  

The CIA are just going to have to raid Capalaba now :unsure:


----------



## keifer33 (17/9/11)

Thats brilliant, even the president cant afford to buy craftbeer by the carton.


----------



## ledgenko (17/9/11)

Yeah ... a Black president .. breaking all the rules ... ripping up the whitehose lawn to grow vegies for the poor ... brewing beer .. just because he can ... AWESOME .... YES WE CAN !!!!

But is his next move to start getting around in rediculously oversized tee shirts, jeans showing his jocks and a stupid cap with his ears tucked under the brim eating fried chicken ??? I HOPE NOT!!!


----------



## bconnery (17/9/11)

ledgenko said:


> But is his next move to start getting around in rediculously oversized tee shirts, jeans showing his jocks and a stupid cap with his ears tucked under the brim eating fried chicken ??? I HOPE NOT!!!


Really. Isn't there just a small part of you that would like to see him in an outfit like that at one of those summits. Stuffy suits, traditional dress and Obama the homey?

Maybe like at CHOGM (I think it is) where the host country designs the official shirt/outfit. 

If I was better at photoshop I'd do one, actually chances are someone already has if I could be bothered searching


----------



## NickB (17/9/11)




----------



## ledgenko (17/9/11)

NIGGAZ PREESE !!!! 

BRING ON THE BIATCHES AND THE CRYSTAL ..... OR I WILL POP YA IN THE CHEST ... 

SO TELL ME MICHELLE - WHO DA BIATCH NOW !!!!

edit - note no offence intended with the use of the "N" word ... I would hate to see how many haters there are out there in the brewing world !!!

Peace - out ..


----------



## lob (17/9/11)

Why all the gangsta references? If there was a white guy in the white house, would there be a Photoshopped image circulated about of him dressed up as "white trash" from a trailer park in Alabama? I think not. Most of these pics and the racist jokes that do the rounds are planted by Fox, and then spread by non-thinking simpletons.


----------



## Bribie G (17/9/11)

Of course nobody in their right mind would ever call Julia a ranga lesbian now would they :icon_cheers:


----------



## lczaban (17/9/11)

Bribie G said:


> Of course nobody in their right mind would ever call Julia a ranga lesbian now would they :icon_cheers:



Nah, they pick on Tim instead - less chance of getting your head ripped off... :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (17/9/11)

Mind you, you hair would be in for a wild ride. Good old T-Rex!


----------



## lob (17/9/11)

Jesus, it's like being at a work BBQ [I work in a fairly white anglo "real aussie" working class industry] surrounded by racist f-wits listening to them - with bemusement - crap on about "Abos" and Asians. Obama should be congratulated for setting up a small brewing operation. The beer they produce probably beats anything Bush served guests during his 8 years. Do you guys spend a lot of time watching Fox? You know both Murdoch and his little turd of a son, James, are sociopaths? You don't feel a *duty of care* to cancel your subscription to Fox - and to stop reading the 70% of "news"papers this sociopath owns in Australia; Papers like 'The Climate Change Denier' (otherwise known as 'The Australian') - when these creeps hack the mobile phone account of a mother whose daughter was murdered? Didn't think so. Sheep....

"obaaaaaama 2012"


----------



## lob (17/9/11)

....Having emigrated to Australia in 1996, from NZ, I have to say that - on balance - the most intelligent, hardworking, and friendly people I have met in Australia are immigrants. People from Asia, so-called wogs, the middle east, etc. Yeah, there are plenty of decent white Aussies....but Jez there are some total assholes also. Much bigger than any of the pricks I knew in NZ. I grew up in a backwards white-trash broken home in New Zealand, so I know the "white-is-right, I'm-better-than-you-'cause-I-have-white-skin attitude." When I was 10 I was abruptly removed from a State school, where I was perfectly happy, and sent to a Catholic one. The only reason I can think off is some Maori friends...the Catholic school was probably 99% Anglo. Really, those of you who still harbour these racist views - and it's mostly *class* and *generational* based...seems to be almost completely eroded, thankfully, with Gen Y - need to take a good hard long look at yourself and your (pathetic) views/lives. I feel I'm probably talking to a brick wall though....


----------



## Batz (17/9/11)

lob said:


> Jesus, it's like being at a work BBQ [I work in a fairly white anglo "real aussie" working class industry] surrounded by racist f-wits listening to them - with bemusement - crap on about "Abos" and Asians. Obama should be congratulated for setting up a small brewing operation. The beer they produce probably beats anything Bush served guests during his 8 years. Do you guys spend a lot of time watching Fox? You know both Murdoch and his little turd of a son, James, are sociopaths? You don't feel a *duty of care* to cancel your subscription to Fox - and to stop reading the 70% of "news"papers this sociopath owns in Australia; Papers like 'The Climate Change Denier' (otherwise known as 'The Australian') - when these creeps hack the mobile phone account of a mother whose daughter was murdered? Didn't think so. Sheep....
> 
> "obaaaaaama 2012"






> ....Having emigrated to Australia in 1996, from NZ, I have to say that - on balance - the most intelligent, hardworking, and friendly people I have met in Australia are immigrants. People from Asia, so-called wogs, the middle east, etc. Yeah, there are plenty of decent white Aussies....but Jez there are some total assholes also. Much bigger than any of the pricks I knew in NZ. I grew up in a backwards white-trash broken home in New Zealand, so I know the "white-is-right, I'm-better-than-you-'cause-I-have-white-skin attitude." When I was 10 I was abruptly removed from a State school, where I was perfectly happy, and sent to a Catholic one. The only reason I can think off is some Maori friends...the Catholic school was probably 99% Anglo. Really, those of you who still harbour these racist views - and it's mostly class and generational based...seems to be almost completely eroded, thankfully, with Gen Y - need to take a good hard long look at yourself and your (pathetic) views/lives. I feel I'm probably talking to a brick wall though....



Well thats about the most racist thing I've seen posted here for a while, don't like Aussies then? You could always go home.


----------



## lob (17/9/11)

Batz said:


> Well thats about the most racist thing I've seen posted here for a while, don't like Aussies then? You could always go home.



I don't know, if ever, in the history of internet forums, the term 'predictable response' has ever rung more true. I'll be sure to stay well away from Cronulla next time I'm visiting Sydney with my part Scottish, part Maori wife too...in case we offend your 'white aussie sensitivities.' Speedie was right about your pricks....


----------



## lob (17/9/11)

I'm off to watch 'Real Time With Bill Maher' now [a real lefty Obama-worshiping Democrat if ever there was one.] I get it on my $0 per month subscription to Downloadtel. - Something tells me it's probably not on your beloved Foxtel. Feel free to just ban me from this forum if you want. - In fact, yeah please do. 

....Actually, I'm not sure why I even joined this forum : ) 

And do carry on with your anti-Obama racist banter....it makes for interesting reading if nothing else. (I've been around pricks like you guys long enough to know you never change)


*burp*


----------



## felten (17/9/11)

k


----------



## Bribie G (17/9/11)

I have a lot of Maori and Islander friends at work. They come here because they are very well received in the workforce due to their good literacy and telephone skills - I did note on my one trip (so far) to New Zealand that Indigenous New Zealanders seem to be far more common in the workforce than Indigenous Australians but I don't think that's the fault of the "white" population (actually more and more small businesses such as servos and fast food chains seem to be run or managed by Asians) - Maccas over the road from the Duxton where we stayed was staffed 100% by Maoris and they were a lovely happy crew. Racial "humour" such as Irish Jokes, Gangsta Jokes etc is common throughout the world. The Germans (as Florian will attest) have East Friesland Jokes, I'm sure the Italians have jokes about Swiss Italians ad nauseam. 

East Friesland Joke:

When Berliners on holiday in East Friesland die, why do they bury them with their arses in the air? So the locals will have somewhere to park their bicycles. (much Teutonic Guffawing) :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (17/9/11)

Bribie G said:


> No, not Ross's - President Obama has taken up home brewing - I wonder if he's got a BrauMeister?
> 
> The CIA are just going to have to raid Capalaba now :unsure:




I really would have thought the President of the United States would not find time to home brew his own beer. There are a couple of other matters going on the I believe need a tad of attention, however good on him, and he wants to swap a couple of bottles with me.


----------



## browndog (17/9/11)

Jesus, it's like being at a work BBQ [I work in a fairly white anglo "real aussie" working class industry] surrounded by racist f-wits listening to them - with bemusement - crap on about "Abos" and Asians. Obama should be congratulated for setting up a small brewing operation. The beer they produce probably beats anything Bush served guests during his 8 years. Do you guys spend a lot of time watching Fox? You know both Murdoch and his little turd of a son, James, are sociopaths? You don't feel a duty of care to cancel your subscription to Fox - and to stop reading the 70% of "news"papers this sociopath owns in Australia; Papers like 'The Climate Change Denier' (otherwise known as 'The Australian') - when these creeps hack the mobile phone account of a mother whose daughter was murdered? Didn't think so. Sheep....

"obaaaaaama 2012"


QUOTE 
....Having emigrated to Australia in 1996, from NZ, I have to say that - on balance - the most intelligent, hardworking, and friendly people I have met in Australia are immigrants. People from Asia, so-called wogs, the middle east, etc. Yeah, there are plenty of decent white Aussies....but Jez there are some total assholes also. Much bigger than any of the pricks I knew in NZ. I grew up in a backwards white-trash broken home in New Zealand, so I know the "white-is-right, I'm-better-than-you-'cause-I-have-white-skin attitude." When I was 10 I was abruptly removed from a State school, where I was perfectly happy, and sent to a Catholic one. The only reason I can think off is some Maori friends...the Catholic school was probably 99% Anglo. Really, those of you who still harbour these racist views - and it's mostly class and generational based...seems to be almost completely eroded, thankfully, with Gen Y - need to take a good hard long look at yourself and your (pathetic) views/lives. I feel I'm probably talking to a brick wall though....



I really wish you would **** off back to where you came from and stopped posting on this forum.


-BD


----------



## felten (17/9/11)

I'm pretty sure he doesn't brew it himself, the kitchen staff/chefs do. I think someone brought that up when it was posted back during superbowel.


----------



## Pollux (17/9/11)

WOW!!! Just ******* WOW!!!!!


Over sensitive much? I'd hate to see you come to my work for a day.................The jokes would make you die in shock, that said, we can say the same jokes in front of the people we are mocking.....Why? Because some people have a ******* sense of humour......


----------



## browndog (17/9/11)

Pollux said:


> WOW!!! Just ******* WOW!!!!!
> 
> 
> Over sensitive much? I'd hate to see you come to my work for a day.................The jokes would make you die in shock, that said, we can say the same jokes in front of the people we are mocking.....Why? Because some people have a ******* sense of humour......




I;ve got a great "******* sense of humour" but not for wankers like that on a beer forum.


----------



## Pollux (17/9/11)

I meant lob......................


----------



## Batz (17/9/11)

browndog said:


> I;ve got a great "******* sense of humour" but not for wankers like that on a beer forum.




I don't think he was relating to you mate.

And you have a great f&4king sense of homour I've seen it may times.


edit: OK posted before I'd finished, cheers Pollux.


----------



## NickB (17/9/11)

Indeed. Totally overblown reaction. Stands to reason though. As a complete blow-in, he hasn't had any chance to browse the forums and see our humour in action. Nothing racist at all. In fact, if it were Bush, or Palin, or Gillard or Abbott, we'd still have silly pics of them up here. In fact:























And if all else fails, either a. Get a Humour Implant. b. Get another forum to annoy.

BTW, nice new username, Speedie.


----------



## lob (17/9/11)

Murdoch/Fox have been campaigning against Obama throughout his presidency. (And well before to ensure, as best they could, he wouldn't get in.) One of their methods is the placement of racist fodder as emails or forum posts. Once planted this shit then gets spread by, you know, bitter white trash f-wits. Murdoch knows this, and is laughing like the creepy sociopath he is....it's ironic that it is these very same white f-wits who spread this shit on the Internet, via SMS, twitter, daily conversations, etc, who are being screwed over by Murdoch. Witness the snow job done on the mining super tax. That's Australian resources that now belong to a few individuals...rather than all of us.

But yeah, the way this discussion deteriorated from a remark regarding the White House now producing homebrew - something I would have thought people here would have embraced - into pics of Obama looking like a gansta rapper and the N-word referrenced is EXACTLY THE SAME as Irish jokes. Waterproof tea bags and injection seats in helicopters. Isn't revisionist history great!


----------



## Cocko (17/9/11)

lob said:


> Murdoch/Fox have been campaigning against Obama throughout his presidency. (And well before to ensure, as best they could, he wouldn't get in.) One of their methods is the placement of racist fodder as emails or forum posts. Once planted this shit then gets spread by, you know, bitter white trash f-wits. Murdoch knows this, and is laughing like the creepy sociopath he is....it's ironic that it is these very same white f-wits who spread this shit on the Internet, via SMS, twitter, daily conversations, etc, who are being screwed over by Murdoch. Witness the snow job done on the mining super tax. That's Australian resources that now belong to a few individuals...rather than all of us.


----------



## lob (17/9/11)

The effort to quickly find a few pics of Bush, The Mad Monk, and Gillard to present a united "we're not racist we take the piss out of anyone and everyone" .... 8/10. Pat yourselves on your hairy white backs though; It was a good effort, but just felt a little desperate. Sometimes it's better to be honest of who you really are, rather than shrinking away from reality.


----------



## bigandhairy (17/9/11)

Wow, so you DID inhale.....lots I'm thinking


----------



## Bubba Q (17/9/11)




----------



## goomboogo (17/9/11)

Cocko said:


> View attachment 48376


Forget the audio program. I want the patches.


----------



## Cocko (17/9/11)

goomboogo said:


> Forget the audio program. I want the patches.




Just shelve a quarter... 


Then listen to the Audio while you sleep.


----------



## goomboogo (17/9/11)

Cocko said:


> Just shelve a quarter...
> 
> 
> Then listen to the Audio while you sleep.


I like your thinking.


----------



## Cocko (17/9/11)

goomboogo said:


> I like your thinking.




:lol:


----------



## Batz (17/9/11)

Bubba Q said:


>



Gold!


----------



## Batz (17/9/11)




----------



## felten (17/9/11)




----------



## Cocko (17/9/11)




----------



## Bribie G (17/9/11)

Could be a sleeper. If you open a couple of accounts then just let them sleep for a year or two and keep them as future insurance for if you get banned, would the admin pick this up, or only when they get used? (talking IP addys here) and what if you sign up from a shopping mall kiosk?


----------



## lob (17/9/11)

Jez, or you could just go to the "other site" and see if there's some moron called lob there. 

Maybe you could then repost some of my posts here with witty Photoshopped images or something. Or you could just get a life. Na, keep it coming: 

"He look guys, I've been over to the other forum/site and this lob troll moron thinks he can cook...and he writes poetry...and guess what, he can't even brew properly, just one or two shit-kit attempts. Hahhahahhahahaha. Let's have a poll..should we just ban lob, tar and feather...." 

Wank wank wank.


----------



## NickB (17/9/11)

lob said:


> The effort to quickly find a few pics of Bush, The Mad Monk, and Gillard to present a united "we're not racist we take the piss out of anyone and everyone" .... 8/10. Pat yourselves on your hairy white backs though; It was a good effort, but just felt a little desperate. Sometimes it's better to be honest of who you really are, rather than shrinking away from reality.



Wow, good to see you know so much about me, mate.

Phew, thank the FSM you're around to show everyone here that I am one of the 'white f-wits who spread this shit on the Internet'.

Seriously, you have been reported. Take your shit elsewhere, Mr Speedie....

Edit: And on your quote from above, you should seek support groups for internet 'Trolls and Generally Moronic People'. They are around, and full of 'well educated and lateral thinking people' such as yourself.








Edit2: Would the Murdoch Press approve of your term 'The Mad Monk'. I think not. Mind you, they're too concerned with the 'TAX THAT WILL KILLLLL USSSS ALLLLL AND OUR MAN-U-FRACTUING SECTORRRR'.

Edit3: Sorry for the slow responses. I'm being distracted by the footy, and this amazing, weird, crazy shiny thing..... Ooooohhh, shiiinnnyyyy.


----------



## Bribie G (17/9/11)

Aha, the *poetry *gives it away :icon_cheers:


----------



## MitchyP (17/9/11)

Then why are you here?


----------



## goomboogo (17/9/11)

MitchyP said:


> Then why are you here?


For the mutual love of poetry.


----------



## lob (17/9/11)

It is odd how Speedie and I are never seen in the same place at the same time. People comment on this all the time.
Speedie though is an award winning brewer, so I can see how people might confuse us. But no, I'm much more an 'novice brewer'. I'm here to learn. Thought it might me more beer-related, than the regurgitation of Fox/Republican/Glen Beck racist fodder. But, hey, keep the lessons coming. Learning heaps anyways. 

Does this now mean, now that I've been REPORTED [Last time that happened was High School, 1986] you'll now ban me from this site? Oh please pretty please....

(me keeps posting just to see if a ban has taken effect...)


----------



## Pennywise (17/9/11)




----------



## lob (17/9/11)

I was going to REPORT you Nick also. But then I noted that you're from Tasmania and decided to take pity on you. 

*burp*

Gee Irish won eh : )


----------



## Cocko (17/9/11)

lob said:


> you'll now ban me from this site? Oh please pretty please....
> 
> (me keeps posting just to see if a ban has taken effect...)


----------



## lob (17/9/11)

For Christs sake, I'VE BEEN REPORTED WHEN IS THIS STUPID BAN GOING TO TAKE AFFECT? I thought Speedie said something about certain people from a certain forum being soft....like the Wallabies. Now everyone, let's get this ban happening. Everyone, chanting together, one, two three:

ban lob
ban lob
ban this troll - who could be speedie but we're really not sure 
ban lob NOW
ban lob
ban lob
ban lob now

got to admit, even though it might be considered a little cold and clinical in it's delivery of "mob-forum-justice", it could be the best thing if ever written! Damn it. 

(repeat x1000 until blue and you pass out. Don't worry I'll call the doctor. Promise.)


----------



## goomboogo (17/9/11)

I love hand-cut chips.


----------



## NickB (17/9/11)

Ah. Ahaha. Ahahahahahahahahaha. Ha. Hah.

Thanks for the laugh, mate. Go on, report me for Troll abuse, Speedie, you award winning brewer you. 

Love from Nick, the Award Winning Brewer too.



Edit: Shit, just notice you're from Canberra. My sincerest condolences.


----------



## Aleosaurus cervisiae (17/9/11)

Jeez guys, have youz been drinkin or what????


----------



## goomboogo (17/9/11)

Aleosaurus cervisae said:


> Jeez guys, have youz been drinkin or what????


Both. For which I will blame Cocko. I am very suggestible.


----------



## NickB (17/9/11)

Not I. Just hunting Trolls.


----------



## browndog (17/9/11)

It is odd how Speedie and I are never seen in the same place at the same time. People comment on this all the time.
Speedie though is an award winning brewer, so I can see how people might confuse us. But no, I'm much more an 'novice brewer'. I'm here to learn. Thought it might me more beer-related, than the regurgitation of Fox/Republican/Glen Beck racist fodder. But, hey, keep the lessons coming. Learning heaps anyways. 

Does this now mean, now that I've been REPORTED [Last time that happened was High School, 1986] you'll now ban me from this site? Oh please pretty please....

(me keeps posting just to see if a ban has taken effect...) 

you're just a cock, that's all


----------



## Cocko (18/9/11)

goomboogo said:


> Both. For which I will blame Cocko. I am very suggestible.




I blame you!

For everything...


----------



## Clutch (18/9/11)

browndog said:


> It is odd how Speedie and I are never seen in the same place at the same time. People comment on this all the time.
> Speedie though is an award winning brewer, so I can see how people might confuse us. But no, I'm much more an 'novice brewer'. I'm here to learn. Thought it might me more beer-related, than the regurgitation of Fox/Republican/Glen Beck racist fodder. But, hey, keep the lessons coming. Learning heaps anyways.
> 
> Does this now mean, now that I've been REPORTED [Last time that happened was High School, 1986] you'll now ban me from this site? Oh please pretty please....
> ...





There's no hate like liberal hate.
How do you manage to type while that tinfoil hat keeps slipping down over your sloping forehead?


----------



## freezkat (18/9/11)

Hi, I live in the states.

The polarization is getting so thick in this country it is frightening. the liberals are tired of being called morons and are shoring up their own party lines. before they were willing to work somewhat with others. The conservatives thinking that our last congressional election was mandate of the people to create an "Old West" economy where if you can't survive on your own...well hurry up and die.

I'm a die-hard centrist and I'm afraid that our congress wont get anything done and run us down the crapper. It's frigging bleak.


----------



## adryargument (18/9/11)

This threads just feels lacking... its missing something... a swastika maybe??

To think it would have been filled with flowers and hugs if we were all either muslim or catholic.






p.s. i like black/dark/midnight/yellow/beige/white/creamy/redneck people too


----------



## Pollux (18/9/11)




----------



## winkle (18/9/11)

Hmmm. I've got a beer - now peanuts, popcorn or pork scratchings?????


----------



## manticle (18/9/11)

lob said:


> The effort to quickly find a few pics of Bush, The Mad Monk, and Gillard to present a united "we're not racist we take the piss out of anyone and everyone" .... 8/10. Pat yourselves on your hairy white backs though; It was a good effort, but just felt a little desperate. Sometimes it's better to be honest of who you really are, rather than shrinking away from reality.



From the perspective of a fairly left leaning, very anti racist, punk/industrial fan with a variety of cultures in my partner's background and my own racial background unknown: I think you may have overreacted.

I also am fairly convinced you are not speedie, so I'm not sure why that reference came into play.

Chill mate.

This is a forum made up of a variety of personality types. There are some bigots here but you can't dismiss the whole community because of that. I don't believe Nick B posting a badly photoshopped image of Obama makes him an enemy or a murdoch stool pigeon.


----------



## winkle (18/9/11)

Nick might be guilty of many things.
View attachment 48400

But being a bigot isn't one.


----------



## manticle (18/9/11)

Certainly hasn't struck me as one and my post was not suggesting he is one. 

He seems like a guy who enjoys brewing and that's about all I can say I know about him. I like that in a person.


----------



## dicko (18/9/11)

Batz said:


> Well thats about the most racist thing I've seen posted here for a while, don't like Aussies then? You could always go home.



+ 1 Batz, and I hope he doesn't let the gate hit him in the arse on the way out.

Cheers


----------



## yum beer (18/9/11)

dicko said:


> + 1 Batz, and I hope he doesn't let the gate hit him in the arse on the way out.
> 
> Cheers




thats the whole friggin problem...there is no gate, just a revolving door....and a PM with no balls---except Ruddies on the mantle piece.ha ha


----------



## NickB (18/9/11)

I'm about as anti-racist as they come. Will cease the troll-baiting now. Carry on.


----------



## HBHB (18/9/11)

Ah, FFS .........Beer, Fishing and Lesbian Porn. Does any of this other bullshit really matter?

Martin


----------



## Dave70 (19/9/11)

browndog said:


> I really wish you would **** off back to where you came from and stopped posting on this forum.
> 
> 
> -BD



http://www.getup.org.au/campaigns


----------



## Tanga (19/9/11)

HBHB said:


> Ah, FFS .........Beer, Fishing and Lesbian Porn. Does any of this other bullshit really matter?
> 
> Martin



You know they're not real lesbians, right?


----------



## pk.sax (19/9/11)

Tanga said:


> You know they're not real lesbians, right?


Does it matter?!!!


----------



## Dave70 (19/9/11)

Tanga said:


> You know they're not real lesbians, right?



Oh _please_.....
Next you'll be telling us they fake their orgasms to.


----------



## lob (19/9/11)

The problem with Ralph magazine et al is that they talk down to their "viewership". I've only ever glanced at these rags while waiting for the dentist or in line at a servo, etc (honest), but it seems to be the same fodder over and over. They must have maybe 30 articles (max) that they repeat on a 3-year cycle and just update the "models" and change a few of the words. Also, I feel sorry for the partners of people who read this s*** regularly, especially if it leads to pathetic three-some pestering. [I think I must have seen the "how to talk your girlfriend into a 3 some" article at least 8 times over the years.] 

Gee, I don't want to start giving relationship advice, but maybe some of you (real aussie) blokes should spend less time hanging out in the garage with your dumb mates, with pics from these silly mags plastered all over the walls, drinking piss (that'll never be as good as the stuff the award-winning Speedie brews), and take her out to a nice restaurant or something....just saying.


----------



## felten (19/9/11)




----------



## MarkBastard (19/9/11)

lob said:


> The problem with Ralph magazine et al is that they talk down to their "viewership". I've only ever glanced at these rags while waiting for the dentist or in line at a servo, etc (honest), but it seems to be the same fodder over and over. They must have maybe 30 articles (max) that they repeat on a 3-year cycle and just update the "models" and change a few of the words. Also, I feel sorry for the partners of people who read this s*** regularly, especially if it leads to pathetic three-some pestering. [I think I must have seen the "how to talk your girlfriend into a 3 some" article at least 8 times over the years.]
> 
> Gee, I don't want to start giving relationship advice, but maybe some of you (real aussie) blokes should spend less time hanging out in the garage with your dumb mates, with pics from these silly mags plastered all over the walls, drinking piss (that'll never be as good as the stuff the award-winning Speedie brews), and take her out to a nice restaurant or something....just saying.



It sounds like you enjoy the sound of your own voice.


----------



## Squishcow (19/9/11)

_The problem with Ralph magazine et al is that they talk down to their "viewership". I've only ever glanced at these rags while waiting for the dentist or in line at a servo, etc (honest), but it seems to be the same fodder over and over. They must have maybe 30 articles (max) that they repeat on a 3-year cycle and just update the "models" and change a few of the words. Also, I feel sorry for the partners of people who read this s*** regularly, especially if it leads to pathetic three-some pestering. [I think I must have seen the "how to talk your girlfriend into a 3 some" article at least 8 times over the years.] 

Gee, I don't want to start giving relationship advice, but maybe some of you (real aussie) blokes should spend less time hanging out in the garage with your dumb mates, with pics from these silly mags plastered all over the walls, drinking piss (that'll never be as good as the stuff the award-winning Speedie brews), and take her out to a nice restaurant or something....just saying.
_
---


fail troll is fail.

just so you know, trying to get a reaction by making an 'inflamatory' remark about a topic hitherto unmentioned in a thread is really, reeeeaaally bad trolling...


----------



## Bribie G (19/9/11)

Pollux said:


>




  

Reminds me of what I tell people online all the time:

When you finally meet me in person you'll find out that I have the body of an 18 year old 




In my hops freezer


----------



## Pollux (19/9/11)




----------



## Dave70 (19/9/11)

lob said:


> The problem with Ralph magazine et al is that they talk down to their "viewership". I've only ever glanced at these rags while waiting for the dentist or in line at a servo, etc (honest), but it seems to be the same fodder over and over. They must have maybe 30 articles (max) that they repeat on a 3-year cycle and just update the "models" and change a few of the words. Also, I feel sorry for the partners of people who read this s*** regularly, especially if it leads to pathetic three-some pestering. [I think I must have seen the "how to talk your girlfriend into a 3 some" article at least 8 times over the years.]
> 
> Gee, I don't want to start giving relationship advice, but maybe some of you (real aussie) blokes should spend less time hanging out in the garage with your dumb mates, with pics from these silly mags plastered all over the walls, drinking piss (that'll never be as good as the stuff the award-winning Speedie brews), and take her out to a nice restaurant or something....just saying.




I saw the video you produced. 

I hope you don't mind if I share it with my slovenly, misogynistic brethren that we may be enlightened.


----------



## Pennywise (19/9/11)

lob said:


> Gee, I don't want to start giving relationship advice


----------



## Batz (19/9/11)




----------



## goomboogo (19/9/11)

Dave70 said:


> I saw the video you produced.
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I share it with my slovenly, misogynistic brethren that we may be enlightened.




I thought 'one man, one jar' was rough but that clip is downright distasteful. Shame on you Dave70.


----------



## lob (19/9/11)

http://www.abc.net.au/unleashed/2906420.html


----------



## NickB (19/9/11)

Mate, noone's stifling your free speech. Just get read for a good 'ol blocking if you keep posting crap here. Or maybe, just maybe, go and brew a beer.....


----------



## lob (19/9/11)

For christ sake...I posted a link because I thought you idiots might actually learn something. Just go back to your insular white pathetic lives...as pawns for the Capitalist wankers at the top [ironically the same pricks who are responsible for all the shit over-priced beer in Oz.) And, btw, whateveryournameis (I couldn't care) who posted several pointless posts back, I was going to use the word 'misogynistic' to describe your 'treated women as meat' ramblings. However I thought I might get a Pauline Hanson-like "please explain" response. And look, just because I occasionally say things like '...award winning brewer, Speedie' doesn't automatically make me a troll. What the hell did Speedie do anyways? (He always struck me as a misunderstood genius.)

I'm outta here...mostly because I'm bored shitless. I suggest you all have a party to celebrate.

And you guys really should all get together and start up a graphic design business of some sort. The talent here is phenomenal and I feel your (collective) talents are going to waste. 

*burp*


----------



## WarmBeer (19/9/11)




----------



## Cocko (19/9/11)

lob said:


> Just go back to your insular *white* pathetic lives...







Don't go! - You are now one of us!!


----------



## Pennywise (19/9/11)

lob said:


> 'treated women as meat' ramblings.


----------



## the_new_darren (19/9/11)

Lob is short for lobotomised?


----------

